# 2x L5420 servers w/ 24GB RAM - "Free" to a good home



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

One of our colocation customers (i'll leave their name out until they give me the OK) upgraded

their boxes and have since left these for a good home. I have 3 of the following:

- Dual L5420 CPU's

- 16 - 24GB RAM

- 2U "Rackable Systems" chassis w/ 4 hot swap bays

- No rails needed since they're half depth with 'big ears'

I'm looking for $60/ea within the US. The $60 will cover shipping and a couple rounds

of beer for Matt since he'll be the one boxing them. 

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

me!!!   I want one!!!

Just let me know where to send the dough!


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 13, 2014)

No chance to ship outside US?   If so, I'd like one!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll take one


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

Totally unrelated, how much is a shot of tequila?


----------



## clarity (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll take one.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Wait you have colo? How much for me to just continue the colo contract?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> me!!!   I want one!!!
> 
> Just let me know where to send the dough!


I'll get that worked out, let me know if you want it shipped out or colocated.



k0nsl said:


> No chance to ship outside US?   If so, I'd like one!


 Price would be silly expensive, probably a couple hundred bucks. For that price you can likely buy within EU for less 



XFS_Duke said:


> I'll take one


 Colocating it in LV or ship out?



HalfEatenPie said:


> Totally unrelated, how much is a shot of tequila?


Waaaaaay too freaking much.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Wait you have colo? How much for me to just continue the colo contract?


I do colocation for very close friends.

Rob's willing to colocate the units for $69/m.

EDIT - I'd trim some of the cost off and charge say $15 for Matt's time to rack it up and such.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Ohhhhh 

me like. If you still have one.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

I should note that these things don't have drives so you'd have to drop some in.

They also need a 'reverse breakout' cable if you aren't dropping a RAID card in it (about $20 on newegg).

Everyone interested please read this over and let me know.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Rob is your sales rep at Fiberhub right?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Rob is your sales rep at Fiberhub right?


Far as I know he's the only sales rep at FH 

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll have to bug him. I need to move some of my colo'd hardware.

Odd question, do you have to pay taxes every year like texas for colo'd hardware? Maybe a better question for rob.

ROB!!!!!!


----------



## Steven F (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll take as many as you have left. Please private message me a way to pay and I'll pay within 24 hours.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I'll have to bug him. I need to move some of my colo'd hardware.
> 
> Odd question, do you have to pay taxes every year like texas for colo'd hardware? Maybe a better question for rob.
> 
> ROB!!!!!!


LV doesn't have any funny taxes like that 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Steven F said:


> I'll take as many as you have left. Please private message me a way to pay and I'll pay within 24 hours.


It looks like everything is spoken for, for now.

I got a few reserved nodes that people put in before hand but if they change their mind it's yours.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Woot! 

Guess I have an option to take the server now, and the price is reasonable.


----------



## Rob T (Oct 13, 2014)

Although I can't speak to what the State of Nevada might decide to do tomorrow, I am not aware of any of our colo clients ever getting a property tax bill for gear that is hosted here.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Rob T said:


> Although I can't speak to what the State of Nevada might decide to do tomorrow, I am not aware of any of our colo clients ever getting a property tax bill for gear that is hosted here.


How can I contact you, I have a server for you. 

Tired of Texas. Had a server at oplink.net and keep getting stupid bills from Houston. Want to move my gear so that I don't have to every year fill out a form for 60$ to state I don't need to be taxed.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> How can I contact you, I have a server for you.
> 
> Tired of Texas. Had a server at oplink.net and keep getting stupid bills from Houston. Want to move my gear so that I don't have to every year fill out a form for 60$ to state I don't need to be taxed.


rob/at/fiberhub.com or just PM him should be fine.

I'll go through my PM's for the last one since Pie took one, Munzy wants one and i gotta check the last one 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

I should add:

I prefer people that would host it in Fiberhub.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Francisco said:


> rob/at/fiberhub.com or just PM him should be fine.
> 
> 
> I'll go through my PM's for the last one since Pie took one, Munzy wants one and i gotta check the last one
> ...


I stopped requesting as it seemed like everyone already took them, I thought I missed my chance


----------



## Francisco (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I stopped requesting as it seemed like everyone already took them, I thought I missed my chance


You got in, don't stress it.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

For me, everything should be taken care of by tomorrow at the earliest  (It's midnight in the US atm!).  

Thanks @Francisco and Matt!


----------



## clarity (Oct 13, 2014)

Whoa...I guess I'm out. Sucks!


----------



## vampireJ (Oct 14, 2014)

It seems some guys are generous in here (even though I might be late)- so anyone can ship some gear to the Philippines for me? I would use it for development.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 14, 2014)

vampireJ said:


> It seems some guys are generous in here (even though I might be late)- so anyone can ship some gear to the Philippines for me? I would use it for development.


They are incredibly helpful and generous!  

It'd be pretty expensive to ship it to the Philippines.  I'd suggest purchasing a second-hand server there would be much cheaper than sending the server to you.


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 14, 2014)

I miss all the fun.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 14, 2014)

Welp.

Gotta confirm, but i'm pretty sure I found 3 reverse SATA cables 

I'll be chucking them into the servers, meaning people don't have to buy them.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 14, 2014)

Woot, glad I read this before I just about bought it XD


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Welp.
> 
> 
> Gotta confirm, but i'm pretty sure I found 3 reverse SATA cables
> ...


Snap crackle pop!



You're Fran-tastic!


----------



## Xeepi (Oct 27, 2014)

I hate myself too late to join this community,.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha 

There's none left, everything was given to their respective owners.

Munzy took 1, Pie took another, Curtis took 1, my worker Matt took 1, & another friend took the other.

I had a few reverse cables that I included.

Francisco


----------

